# 1990 Pinarello Montello



## brewster (Jun 15, 2004)

I happened to find some photos of my 1990 Pinarello Montello. This was my first exotic pro level racing bike which I saved up and bought myself at 17 years old. I was totally hooked on bike racing and bikes by then and had been inspired by watching Pedro Delgado and his red and while Montello in the 88 and 89 TDF. 

This is a 51cm if I remember correctly. It's SLX tubing and the Spumoni color scheme. Full DA 7401, 8sp., Mavic GL330 tubular rims, Modolo bar and stem, San Marco Regal Girardi saddle and a neon Avocet 30 to top it off. I think now I'd rethink the dalmatian bar tape though. It was cool then.

I remember going to the library to research the yellow pages for shops that carried it. I bought it from R&A Cycles, which I believe is still around. I no longer have it. Unfortunately, it was stolen about 6 months after I got it. But I was able to win a couple races on it though. My beloved Tommasini was it's replacement. Enjoy! 

brewster


----------



## greg75 (Feb 15, 2008)

WOW!!! That really is a stunner. The whole package is a knockout. The webbing and detail around the bottom bracket is particularly nice. And I like the details like the black pinstriping separating the chrome from the paint. I'd forgotten just how elegant single pivot Dura Ace brakes were. Must have been just before dual pivots took over. 

It must be bitter sweet looking at these photos given some lowlife stole it, but at least you replaced it with something just as cool!


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Sweet......As a Dura Ace 74xx guy, I must say that is darn near perfect


----------



## jamesbrowm (Jan 24, 2007)

luv the tricolor paint scheme


----------



## paredown (Oct 18, 2006)

I've been admiring these Montellos--very collectable and very hard to find. I don't like to wish bad things for people, but I hope the thief came to a bad end...


----------



## petrema (Apr 27, 2014)

*grip tape*

Hey nice bike! I was wondering if the grip tape had a brand name I actually have a scapin from 88-89 that has that same grip tape on it, unfortunately its worse for wear after 20+ years, I really want to replace it with the same any info on that tape would be awesome,
thanks

Ritz


----------



## JetSpeed (Nov 18, 2002)

That ADVOCET wired computer brings back memories.


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

wow.





...




so good.


----------



## brewster (Jun 15, 2004)

petrema said:


> any info on that tape would be awesome,
> thanks
> Ritz


Sorry, I can't remember what brand the tape is. It was a vinyl tape lightly padded type typical of the day only with the dalmatian look.


----------



## Old Yeller (Feb 5, 2005)

I have a blue 1990 Montello acquired from an ex-racer co-worker for $50 in 2005. It had been crashed in a criterium race and suffered some front end damage but was re-aligned by local builder, Doug Fattic. There are still some slight bulges in the top and down tubes but still rides great. Maybe a little twitchy but that may be how it handled originally. I'll never know. Here's some before and after pics with stock replacement fork. The original fork was destroyed and is long gone.


----------



## Old Yeller (Feb 5, 2005)

I just noticed the original date of this post. Sorry to open a zombie thread.


----------



## brewster (Jun 15, 2004)

Old Yeller said:


> Maybe a little twitchy but that may be how it handled originally. I'll never know.


I would say that is an accurate description. Full attention had to be paid to my line or else the front end would go where it wanted. The flip side of the handling is it made a great crit bike since it felt wicked fast. The SLX in my dinky size was jaw pounding stiff I remember.

For some unknown reason Pinarello put the lettering on top of the clear coat and resulted in peeling that yours shows. The pics of mine were when it was brand new and the peeling hadn't started on mine yet. There were a couple corners that were turned up straight out of the box. It was shockingly beautiful. The paint had a pearlescent sheen to it that almost glowed in the sun. The lug work was flawless as well.

I don't mind necroposting on this topic.


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

brewster said:


> I don't mind necroposting on this topic.


You can say that again.


----------

